# GX670 Charging Problem - HELP!!!!



## MBGX670

I've recently purchased a skid loader that had been repowered with a honda GX670 engine and I'm having trouble getting it to charge properly. I get 28 VAC off the coils at near full throttle, but -4.5 VDC off the regulator (Doesn't seem like that should even be possible). I've replaced the regulator with no change in the voltage and I'm not sure what to do next. Any suggestions would be much appreciated....


----------



## billsmowers

are you checking dc charge at the battery? test the battery with engine off then start the engine and check the voltage at the battery again at full throttle you should get around 14v

hope this helps

bill


----------



## MBGX670

I get 12.5V at the battery with or without the engine running. The negative 4.5VDC is at the two white wires coming off voltage regulator. (red cable of the volt meter on one of the white wires, the black wire on the voltmeter touching either the black wire on the cable harness, bare chassis, or negative terminal on the battery) Thanks.


----------



## billsmowers

MBGX670 said:


> I get 12.5V at the battery with or without the engine running. The negative 4.5VDC is at the two white wires coming off voltage regulator. (red cable of the volt meter on one of the white wires, the black wire on the voltmeter touching either the black wire on the cable harness, bare chassis, or negative terminal on the battery) Thanks.


sounds like you have a brake in the conection from the v reg and the battery
i take it if you trace the white wires back they go though a key switch you may have a problem between the switch and the battery or starter solinoide not compleating the conection back to the battery

without seeing a wiring diagram i am working blind

bill


----------



## MBGX670

Bill, Can I temporarily jumper the + wire off the voltage regulator directly back to the + terminal on the battery and then check see if the voltage on the battery goes to 14V just to rule out an issue with the coil or regulator?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## billsmowers

MBGX670 said:


> Bill, Can I temporarily jumper the + wire off the voltage regulator directly back to the + terminal on the battery and then check see if the voltage on the battery goes to 14V just to rule out an issue with the coil or regulator?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


yes no problem this is what i would do as you will not get a correct reading dirct from the v reg it needs to be conected to the battery i made a splice wire to conect the 2 white wires together and connect this to the v reg back to the battery i have a reg tester in the w/ shop just to make things easyer and to show the customer that the v reg is the problem

i think you have a wireing problem

but this will tell you if the charging system is ok or not

bill


----------



## MBGX670

*Thanks!*

Bill,

Thanks again. I jumpered the regulator to the battery and got 14.5 Volts so I started tracing back through the wiring harness and found a intermittent open on an insulation piercing connector. You were correct, a wiring problem. Your help was much appreciated.


----------



## billsmowers

glad you got it sorted it is always good when it is a simple fix

bill


----------

